# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  Fast Report برای دلفی نسخه XE4

## mortezahbh

با سلام :لبخند: 

من از دلفی XE4 استفاده می کنم ، قسمت Code نویسی در Fast Report باز نمیشه ، توی سایت که جستجو کردم این مشکل بخاطر نصب پیشفرض Fast Report بصورت Standard هست.
من نسخه Fast Report v 4.14 رو دانلود کردم تا بصورت Enterprise اون رو نصب کنم ولی باز هم درست نشد.
حالا مجبورم دوباره نسخه XE2 دلفی رو نصب کنم و با اون کار کنم اما اگر از دوستان کسی میدونه مشکل رو چطوری برطرف کنم واقعا ازش ممنون میشم

با تشکر فراوان  :چشمک:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
نیازی به نصب دوباره Delphi نیست. شما باید اول Fast Report رو به صورت کامل حذف کنید و بعد نسخه Enterprise مربوط به Fast Report رو نصب کنید. روش انجام این کار به صورت کامل در یک فایل متنی که به همراه Fast Report است بیان شده است. 
موفق باشید...

----------


## mortezahbh

ممنون بابت راهنماییت  :لبخند: 

من همین کار رو انجام دادم مراحل زیر رو دنبال کردم 



```
IV. Recompiling FastReport Pro Edition and Enterprise Edition packages

Perform the following steps if you have changed FastReport sources 
and want to recompile them.

Step 1. Remove old binary files
1.1. in the Delphi IDE, select "Tools|Environmet options..." menu
1.2. go "Library" tab, "Library path" edit box
1.3. remove path to FastReport 4\Lib folder

Step 2. Add paths to library path
2.1. in the Delphi IDE, select "Tools|Environmet options..." menu
2.2. go "Library" tab, "Library path" edit box
2.3. add path to FastReport 4\FastScript, FastReport 4\Source, 
  FastReport 4\Source\BDE,ADO,IBX,DBX, FastReport 4\Source\ExportPack 

Step 3. Compile runtime packages
3.1. repeat the 3.2-3.4 steps for the following packages:
- FastReport 4\FastScript\fs*.dpk (* = your delphi version)
- FastReport 4\FastScript\fsDB*.dpk
- FastReport 4\FastScript\fsBDE*.dpk
- FastReport 4\FastScript\fsADO*.dpk
- FastReport 4\FastScript\fsIBX*.dpk
- FastReport 4\FastScript\fsTee*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\frx*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\frxDB*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\ADO\frxADO*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\BDE\frxBDE*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\IBX\frxIBX*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\DBX\frxDBX*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\frxTee*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\ExportPack\frxe*.dpk
3.2. open the package (by "File|Open project..." menu, select "Delphi
  package (*.dpk)" as a file type)
3.3. press the "Compile" button
3.4. close the "Package" dialog

Step 4. Copy runtime packages to system folder
4.1. copy the following files from the Delphi_dir\Projects\Bpl folder
  to the Windows\System32 folder (or Windows\System for Win9x/Me):
- fs*.bpl (* = your delphi version)
- fsDB*.bpl
- fsBDE*.bpl
- fsADO*.bpl
- fsIBX*.bpl
- fsTee*.bpl
- frx*.bpl
- frxDB*.bpl
- frxADO*.bpl
- frxBDE*.bpl
- frxIBX*.bpl
- frxDBX*.bpl
- frxTee*.bpl
- frxe*.bpl
4.2. note for Delphi4 users: *.bpl files are sitting in the source folders,
  not in the Delphi_dir\Projects\Bpl folder:
  FastReport 4\FastScript, FastReport 4\Source, 
  FastReport 4\Source\BDE,ADO,IBX,DBX, FastReport 4\Source\ExportPack

Step 5. Compile and install design-time packages
5.1. repeat the 5.2-5.5 steps for the following packages:
- FastReport 4\FastScript\dclfs*.dpk (* = your delphi version)
- FastReport 4\FastScript\dclfsDB*.dpk
- FastReport 4\FastScript\dclfsBDE*.dpk
- FastReport 4\FastScript\dclfsADO*.dpk
- FastReport 4\FastScript\dclfsIBX*.dpk
- FastReport 4\FastScript\dclfsTee*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\dclfrx*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\dclfrxDB*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\ADO\dclfrxADO*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\BDE\dclfrxBDE*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\IBX\dclfrxIBX*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\DBX\dclfrxDBX*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\dclfrxTee*.dpk
- FastReport 4\Source\ExportPack\dclfrxe*.dpk
5.2. open the package (by "File|Open project..." menu, select "Delphi
  package (*.dpk)" as a file type)
5.3. press the "Compile" button
5.4. press the "Install" button
5.5. close the "Package" dialog, answer "NO" when Delphi asks to save changes!
```

توی مرحله سوم وقتی فایل fs*.dpk رو خواستم Compile کنم این Error رو داد


```
[dcc32 Fatal Error] fs18.dpk(31): E2202 Required package 'VCL' not found
```

باید چیکار کنم ؟

با تشکر فراوان  :چشمک:

----------


## sara.mahdavi

سلام
اون فایلی ک دانلود کردی رو توی فولدر fast report اصلیت کپی کن و بذار جایگزین فایلهای قبلی بشه 
بعد recompile رو باز کن و در قسمت 

4. what you want to do :

گزینه  Recompile all packages رو انتخاب کن و دکمه Compile رو بزن 
اگه نسخه ای که دریافت کردی مشکلی نداشته باشه ، احتمالا مشکلت برطرف میشه

----------


## mortezahbh

واقعا ممنون  :چشمک: 
من دوباره نسخه XE2 رو نصب کردم و از همین روش شما برای فعال شدن برگه Code  استفاده کردم جواب داد  :لبخند: 
ولی توی نسخه XE4 نمیدونم جواب میده یا نه 
بازم از جواب خوبتون ممنون :چشمک:

----------

